# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Kristaals

## reshack

sveiki,man pie Pic16F84A pielikts kvarcs ar uzrakstu 3.6A.E.5H1..latgaliitee taadu neatradu..argusaa un tevalo neko taadu neatpaziist...ko tie cifri vareetu noziimeet?? cik saprotu,tad kristaala frekvencei vajazdeetu buut 4Mhz..vai taa???
man galvenais ir dabuut kvarcu ar ko sho nomainiit..vai varbuut nav veerts njemt tos ciparus veeraa..un nopirkt jebgaadu 4Mhz kvarcu??

----------


## karloslv

Ja vien Tev tajā PIC nav ieprogrammēta programma, kam obligāti vajag 4 MHz, tad pilnīgi vienalga, cik MHz Tu liec, ka tik PIC spēj pavilkt.

----------


## reshack

amm..a kaa lai es zinu,vai obligaati vajag..vai nee???
sheema ir taadam meerkjim..lai peec noteiktiem laikiem reguleetu divas Servo mashinkas

----------


## marizo

nu 4MHz kvarci jau nav problēma! Drīzāk jāskatās - tas ir kvarcs vai rezonators. Kvarcs ar 2 kājām, pie katras kondensators uz zemi. Rezonators ar 3 kājām, vidējā pie zemes un nav kondensatori vajadzīgi. Tie arī atšķiras PIC konfigurācijā- XT vai XS

----------


## reshack

shim ir divas kaajas....

nu tad cik saprotu, nav iipashi svariigi kas tie pa cipariem uz kristaala, bet vnk nopikrshu 4Mhz kristaalu.
varbuuut nedaudz no teorijas...ko vispaar kristaals dara PICam???

----------


## dmd

rada takts frekvenci. tas ir tas pats, ko saprot ar, piemēram 3gigahercu pentiumu. respektīvi peņķikam šis kristāls būtu nevis 4mhz, bet gan 3 ghz.

----------


## reshack

skaidriite...paldies..evel viens svariigs jautaajums...kaadi vareetu buut kondesatori pie kvarca kaajaam uz zemi???dotajaa varinataa virsuu nekas nav rakstiits...citaas sheemaas esmu redzeejis - 15pF vai 0.1mikroF..ko labaak likt..lielaaku vai mazaaku??

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

STOP!
Ja tas verkis vada servo masinites, tad ir gan svarigi, kadu kristalu tu liec, jo servo vadiba notiek ar impulsu garumu, bet mainor frekvenci, tu mainisi impulsa garumu, jo ta tiek realizeta ar noteiktu skaitu instrukciju delay. Varbut originalais kristals ir nieka 32kHz, a tu uzliksi 4Mhz, kas ir 4000 reizes vairak!
Kas notika istajam kristala? Vins vispar vairs nesanse? Ja sansetu, tad varetu nomerit frekvenci!
Beefs

----------


## reshack

Wow....izklausaas jau daudz nopietnaak...
kristaals sancee gan. a  kaa lai nomeeru??
redz..lai saprastu...es netaisos nomainiit kristaalu vai ko...vnk gribu uztaisiit tieshi taadu pashu ieriici..jo shitaaa man izmaksaa 50 ls..bet detaljaas skatos ka sanaaks  audzkaart leetaak...un taapeec man atlikushas veel detaljas,kuraaam jaauzzin veertiibas..

----------


## abergs

> uztaisiit tieshi taadu pashu ieriici


 Detaļās protams būs lētāk, arī kvarcs nebūtu problēma. 
Bet vai ir pieejama PICā rakstāmā programma?
Jo ja orģināls ir firmas ražojums var būt uzlikta bloķešana PICa nolasīsanai  ::

----------


## reshack

nu tas ir taads kaa specpasuutiijums, kautkaada firma jau vinjju ir taisiijusi, bet tas nav nekas tik ljoti nopietns..un programma ir pieejama

reku taa fiicha ira
http://w-hobby.com/?p=Digital%20Free%20 ... Controller

----------


## karloslv

Man tomēr izskatās, ka tas ir 3,6 MHz kvarcs. Kondensatorus tādam parasti liek ap 15-20 pF, skaties PIC specenē, tur viss ir aprakstīts.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

reshack, nebūs tik viegli! Tā programa, kas ir pieejama netā, tā ir vadības programa, bet pašā mikroshēmā iekšā ir ieprogramēta cita programa, kas to visu darbina! Es pieņemu, ka tu nezini, kas ir mikrokontrolieris, tāpēc domāji, ka vienkārsī tāda mikrene darīs to pašu, ko iepriekšējā, bet tā nav, jo mikrokontrolieri ir mazi datori, kurus vajag programēt un mūsu gadijumā tieši programa ir sarežģītākā daļa, nevis paša shēma un detaļas (hardware).

Ok - teiksim tā, var būt divas identiskas PIC mikrenes, bet darīt kaut ko pilnīgi atsevišķu. Piemēram - viena midžināt eglīšu lampiņas, bet otra darbināt sūkņu staciju un taisīt mērijumus. Ja viņas samainītu vietām, tad nestrādātu ne eglīte, ne sūkņu stacija!

----------


## karloslv

Programma pēc funkcijām nav īpaši sarežģīta, un, ja pajautāsi šeit forumā, gan atradīsi kādu, kurš varētu no nulles uzprogrammēt ko līdzīgu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Progama ir sarezgita. Tur ieeja no akselometra un vel visadi atributi. Es noverteju darbu... vismaz 1 diena. Pec normala pasutijuma tipa tarifa tie ir 8x40Ls. A dzeks megina ieklauties 50Ls.
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

DEAD BEEF, par ko Tu runā, KAS tur ir sarežģīts? Skaitīt laiku, dot uz divām PWM izejām pēc iepriekš uzstādīta grafika impulsus? Tā akselerometra ieeja ir tikai avārijas indikācijai, nekāda tur peldošā punkta integrēšana vai parciālo diferenciālvienādojumu simulēšana. Neredzu, kas tur sarežģītāks par jaungada lampiņu virteni, jei bogu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

tur bija daudz vairak sensoru ieeju. Tad vel tas tabula jauztur. Drosvien, ka linears algorirms starp puntkiem jaizmanto. Tad vel japiejudz pie kaut kadas konfiguresanas programas, kuras nav, jo nav zinams protokols starp to progu, kas jau ir uzrakstita. Un paskaties, cik daudz taja proga visadu konfigurejamu atributu ir ieksa. Es domaju, ka tur ir vairak ka dienas darbs!
Beefs

----------


## reshack

hmm...laikam pamatiigi apraavos ar shito lietu..biju domaajis ka pietiks ar  kodu kas ir programmaa...
a nekaadi nevar nolasiit no PICa to kas tur iekshaa ir??

----------


## Velko

Iespējams, ka var nolasīt, iespējams ka nevar. PICā ir speciāls bloķēšanas "mehānisms". Ja tas nav ieslēgts - nolasīsi bez problēmām. Ja ir ieslēgts - nekas nesanāks. Tur nav nekādas paroles vai kā tāda ko lauzt - var vienīgi uzrakstīt ko citu virsū.

50 Ls izmaksu robežās nav paņēmienu, kā dabūt ārā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Esmu dzirdejis, ka pietiekot uz kaut kadu pinu padot lielaku spriegumu, un tas pics atblokjejas vai ka tamlidzigi! Bet tas taa.. baumu limeni!  ::  Nav jau gruti parbaudit, vai tas pic ir noblokets vai nav! Vajag tikai izlodet no shemas un ielikt programatora.
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

> Esmu dzirdejis, ka pietiekot uz kaut kadu pinu padot lielaku spriegumu, un tas pics atblokjejas vai ka tamlidzigi! Bet tas taa.. baumu limeni!  Nav jau gruti parbaudit, vai tas pic ir noblokets vai nav! Vajag tikai izlodet no shemas un ielikt programatora.
> Beefs


 Es ar šito esmu dzirdējis, bet konkrēti nezinu. Tipa laikam kāds tā esot F84 PICu atkodējis, ka uz MCLR padevis spriegumu, pie kura PICs domā, ka tiek programmēts, bet tas ir nepietiekošs lai PICu izdzēstu vai pārprogrammētu un kaut kā esot izdevies nolasīt programmu. Kaut kā tā...

----------

